# my 10gallon build idea



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

OK current cycled 10g specs- 100w heater with adjustable thermostat, 5-15g whisper pump,standard lighting (led moonlight in future plans), 10lbs black gravel. 
Plants - Anubis on lava rock, zealot sword, some floating anacharis . (Plan to add Java moss and possible Java fern)
Currently the tank is home to a moderately large pond snail population, part of my build is to get a sustainable PS population and to control its growth with assassin snails. I personally feel PS are good janitors when there population is controlled, which brings us to stocking ideas which I am open to and want some different opinions.... my current idea ( subject to change) is as follows -
2-3 sparkling gourami (one and a half inch Adult size)
3-5 Pygmy Cory (1/2inch adult size)
1-2 assassin snails
sustained pond snail population

Now please GIVE ME SOME INPUT!!


----------



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

Also would It hurt my cycle if I added 5lbs of sand ontop of my gravel


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Seems like an okay plan, although not sure on the accuracy of size of fish you posted. Is the tank already cycled?


----------



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Seems like an okay plan, although not sure on the accuracy of size of fish you posted. Is the tank already cycled?


Sure is, I think I might be a half inch off on The size of the fish if I end up with females. Will the Cory's be OK with gravel or should I add afew lbs of sand?


----------



## jrman83 (Jul 9, 2010)

Mine do fine in gravel.


----------



## Dustinv420 (Nov 10, 2010)

jrman83 said:


> Mine do fine in gravel.


Think a group of 3 will be OK or should I go for more


----------



## snail (Aug 6, 2010)

They will always like the sand better but should do fine with gravel as long as it is not sharp. Again, they might do okay in a group of 3 but will enjoy the company of more. 

How is the tank filtered? Does the tank have a filter, or is it just an air pump and plants? I don't think 3 sparkling gourami and 5 Pygmy Cory would be overstocked in a well filtered tank but depending on your filtering it might be better to keep stock lower than that.


----------

